# Posting Preferences....



## zorro (25 Apr 2008)

Hey all,

I appologize in advance if answers have been posted before, but I could't find anything through the search engine...

I'm finished school and have given my posting preferences but was wondering if anyone could offer insight as to the "on-base" living conditions specifically at Trenton, Winnipeg, and Borden. Besides the fact that I'm hoping for Mobile Air Movements and am really interested in the transport environment, my girlfriend/family lives in Southwestern Ontario so Trenton is my first choice. I'm currious as to the conditions of the accomodations for a single guy (ie. size, can you have your own furniture/electronics, do you get your own bathroom, ect.), and also what the monthly rates are like at each of these locations?

Also, would you experienced fellows recommend going with a meal plan on base, or cooking for yourself? I've heard these are pretty pricy, but granted its great (especially for someone like me) to not have to worry about preparing food for yourself.

Any insight much appreciated.


----------



## hauger (25 Apr 2008)

Is it a full blown posting, or a temp attached posting?

Can't speak to Base Borden, I've no experience there.

Winnipeg is just that...Winnipeg.  Apparently accomodations are no good for a rank below Capt.  Building 63 baby!  I don't know if that's where you'll end up staying, but you get a small slice of a room with a twin bed and a shared bathroom.

Trenton's accomodations are "better".  The O's mess is many, many years old, but the rooms are a decent size and the bathroom's all yours.  You might not end up in there though.

If you're on a full blown posting, and you have the means, I'd buy a place if I were you.

Personally, I weigh being close to family and friends above most things, so staying close (in your case, Ontario) would direct me to either Borden or Trenton.

If you're on an attached posting, the meal plan costs you nothing.  If you're just regular posted and not on IR, you'll have to weigh the cost of the meal plan vs. how much you eat.  The rooms don't really have cooking facilities for you.


----------



## dimsum (25 Apr 2008)

For Winnipeg:

It's possible to be sent to Bldg 74 (CFANS barracks) if you're on a long enough att posting.  I wouldn't count on it, but there's at least one non-Nav person there now.  If you do wind up in BB74, it's not a bad deal...essentially a 1-bedroom apt w/o the cooking facilities.  You *can* bring electronics, etc...but no cooking materials (except microwave, kettle, etc) as far as I can remember.  The other blocks aren't terrible, but not as good as 74 or 79.  

If you end up in shacks, you'll have to be linked to rations ($510 or 530 a month).  There's just no way around it.  Personally, if you're posted there, go for a Q.  Qs in Winnipeg are super-close to the base (10-20min walk to work, except the south ones) and are really cheap, esp if you go in with someone.


----------



## 2fly (25 Apr 2008)

It has been about a decade since I was in borden so I am sure that others can speak better than I...  However, I did not mind borden that much, it is near Barrie and there are bunch of small towns to buy a house in if you don't want to buy in Barrie and do the commute.  Personally, I owned a house in Lyle and Barrie.  The cost of living in the area is good, the resources are many.  Route on and off base is good (highway to Barrie) with good traffic flow.  If you have any other questions, fire away with specifics, I will answer what I can if someone more recent does not chime in.


----------



## zorro (26 Apr 2008)

I believe this is a "full blown" posting....

Although I do still have a course to complete in Borden so they may also attach post me.......still waiting on the final word at this point.

I've considered buying however that will depend heavily upon where I actually get posted to. As long as I get posted to a location that my girlfriend would be able to find a job in (she works at a bank so most towns have one of some sort) it may be a feasible plan.

Again, I'm considering staying on base for as little as possible....just enough time to save up a decent downpayment. 

Thanks for the info!


----------

